# programacion destinada a redes con visual basic 2008 .net



## RALD (Mar 17, 2011)

Saludos expertos

despues de mucho buscar y tratar diferentes codigos en basic, talvez alguien pueda darme la respuesta, tengo un proyecto en el cual necesito leer un puerto de comunicacion  TCP para el cual estoy usando el 5800 esto en mi localhost, solo requiero leer la informacion que me estan enviando, no hay confirmacion por parte del cliente, ya he probado con client, listen y server pero nada no logro ver los datos que me son enviados, tambien he provado con winsocket y con socket pero todavia no logro nada, requiero enviar tambien datos por otro puerto pero por ahora solo quisiera ver esos datos entrantes, si alguien talvez pudiera darme un link o una guia de como programar networking se lo agradeseria mucho.

gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Rald,
puedes utiliza un programa snnifer para detectar en donde se esta quedando, 
yo utilizo el ethereal para estos casos.


----------



## RALD (Mar 18, 2011)

Gracias Unikfriend

voy a buscar un programa de esos para ver los datos....


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi
El snnifer es algo parecido ha esto, tambien ocupas el wincap.


----------



## RALD (Mar 21, 2011)

saludos Unikfriend

ya logre enviar y recibir datos por el puerto pero lo que no logro es crear una configuracion que reciba los paquetes sin esperar una confirmacion por parte del receptor, osea hacer algo asi como que solo reciba los paquetes y listo, tienes alguna idea?


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Rald,
Pues yo utilizo un programa en VC,
un socket configurado en modo server para UDP.
Con que dispositivo te estas comunicando?


----------



## RALD (Mar 21, 2011)

hola unikfriend

veras el dispositivo que estoy utilizando es un tipo de GPS vehicular que desarrolle, este se comunica por GPRS enviando datos por TCP al puerto 5800 de mi PC de escritorio, con wireshark ya logre ver los datos que el dispositivo envia contantemente pero el programa en basic no los muestra como si no estuviera recibiendo nada.... necesito poder ver esos paquetes con basic para poder desarrollar el siguiente paso... como informacion extra este es mi proyecto final de posgrado....

nuevamente gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## Unikfriend (Mar 22, 2011)

Ho Rald,
y si se establece la conecion en TCP? 
prueba con el hyperterminal de windows;
tambien revisa la configuracion del firewall 
en ocasiones tienes que registral la aplicacion y el puerto.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 22, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> tambien revisa la configuracion del firewall



Efectivamente... es tu firewall o el de tu compañia de internet... la mayoria de las veces tienes que hablar a soporte tecnico para que te abran el puerto y permitan el acceso hasta tu computadora...


----------



## RALD (Abr 14, 2011)

saludos a todos

ya descubri el error que cometia estaba utilizando la direccion 127.0.0.1 lo que solo lee los datos del propio PC para que funcione se debe utilizar la IP que obtiene el PC cuando se conecta a la red....

espero que esto le sirva a alguien con el mismo problema


----------



## Unikfriend (Abr 14, 2011)

Que bien que lo resolviste!
Solo se necesita un poco de paciencia.


----------



## RALD (Jul 22, 2011)

saludos espero que puendan ayudarme nuevamente con un pequeño problema que tengo ahora...

veran despues de haber logrado la comunicacion es el puerto y capturar datos sigo con el programa pero no lo he podido perfeccionarlo, de hecho sigo estancado en esta situacion, he logrado comunicacion por PHP y visual basic 2008, por separado... lo que pasa es lo siguiente quisiera poder crear una aplicacion de escritorio para utilizar los datos en tiempo real, pero no se como hacer para que en visual basic el programa lea el puerto constantemente.... ya he utilizado un timer, si funciona pero no me dejar tener acceso a otros comandos o botones que requiero utilizar.... alguien sabe o tiene una idea de como poder hacer para que el form ejecute una funcion sin bloquear toro el programa? (visual basic 2008) o si saben de como hacerlo en PHP tambien estoy abierto a opciones?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yo tambien estaria muuuy interesado en una solucion con PHP


----------



## Unikfriend (Jul 25, 2011)

RALD dijo:


> ya he utilizado un timer, si funciona pero no me dejar tener acceso a otros comandos o botones que requiero utilizar....


 
Hi Rald,
yo  he hecho algo similar utilizando un timer.
Lo que tienes que verificar es que el proceso que se ejecuta dentro del timer no tenga una duración mayor al intervalo de cada interacción del timer; por que así es como se cicla el programa ya que no puede teminar una tarea cuando ya esta solicitando otra.


----------

